# 5C/ER32 spin indexer



## kjk (Nov 7, 2010)

Arc Euro has a spin indexer which also accepts er32 collets:

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/5C-Fixtures 

Scroll down to "Stevenson's 5C Indexing Head with ER32 Nut and Adaptor"



Is there a source for this in North America?


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you will find that Arc Euro is the only place that particular spindexer is available from. Purely because it was designed for them by our own John Stevenson.


Bogs


----------



## kjk (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Bogs. I was aware of the connection from the thread about your new shop and the tooling going into it. I was just hoping that someone over here had picked it up.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 9, 2010)

Woodguy,

If you go to the bottom of this page

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/5C-Fixtures

Not quite what you get with the Spindex, but you can just buy this special fitting that can then be used with other 5C mountings like a collet block set, etc and of course a normal spindexer. 

RDG are very reasonable for postage rates.


Bogs


----------



## kjk (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Bogs. That reduces the cost by at least half.

Ken


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw the 5C to ER32 adapter on Ebay from HK. item # 270656271491 I've not used this seller before, but have ordered from CTC in HK twice now.

Greg


----------

